# Can amoxycillin be mixed with food/milk?



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hiya hun,

Jayden has been given amoxycillin as the poor mite has an ear infection in both ears, however he absolutely refuses to take any medicine whatsoever. He won't have it off a spoon as he thrashes about and screams, and if i use a syringe he spits it straight out and then starts thrashing again so i can't get any more in. I've even tried pinning him down while my husband tries to get it in but he just won't have it. So i was just wondering if you could tell me whether it is ok to mix this medicine in with his milk or a yoghurt - or would this stop it being as effective? I resorted to mixing it with a yoghurt this morning but not sure if that was the right thing to do - it doesn't say anywhere on the bottle that you can do this but it was the only way to get some down him.

Thanks,

Love Leanne x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Leanne,

I missed the twins birthday! Happy Belated Birthday Lola & Jayden  hope you all had a fab day  Sorry that J has an infection though, hope he wasn't too under the weather to enjoy his party.

Not surprised he won't take the medicine as it tastes pretty foul   You can disguise it in food/yoghurt, this doesn't affect the drug in any way. And if this is the only way to get it down him then go for it  Try to put it in as small a quantity as possible though or at least a volume that you're sure he'll eat/drink to try and make sure he takes he whole dose.

Hope J gets well soon  
Love
Maz x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks for that Maz - he loves yoghurts so i think thats the best way for me to get it into him.
 to your gorgeous little girl for the weekend - hope you all have a lovely day.

Love Leanne x


----------

